# Sunset Picture - Ibis White TTS



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Guys

Was out flying some RC planes in the middle of no where last week when all of a sudden the TTS jumped out at me!

The sun setting was incredible and the way it caught the car was just awesome. Unfortunately i only had my iphone on me, but i thought id post up the pic.

Really was one of those, oh my, this is my car moments!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice shot


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice :mrgreen:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nicepic and nice car. It's really difficult with light coloured cars like silver and white etc to photograph because of the glare. You can't see the shine of the paintwork in the photograph but the light later in the day shows it a lot better like in this photo.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheers Guys,

Will be off down there tomorrow so the SLR is coming with me.  Camera not car unfortunately


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------

